# DONT BUY A PAINT RUNNER...



## avril

http://www.idealworld.tv/Paint_Runner_Twin_Pack_143633.aspx?

what a load of crap this product is...

i bought one to do my massive hallway...hoping it would be a breeze..

i thinned down my emulsion as it suggests in the instructions in the measuring jug provided..it also tells you where to fill the paint to and then where to add water to...and i stirred well and added it to the roller.

the roller took ages and ages to prime and when it did come through it went on the walls in stripes...as the paint seeps through grooves from the inside...so i thought it was maybe that the paint was still too thick so i remixed more paint with a little more water and still it went on in stripes...so for a third time i thinned the paint and it certainly didnt go on like it shows you on tv...its now in the bin...

i was covering a pale pinky beige with a neutral white...i then switched to my usual paint pads and it covered no probs.




























so dont waste your cash...buy paint pads instead if you dont wanna use a roller or brush.

:cursing:

0/5


----------



## Guest

hah saved me from it then

im abit of a diy freak and was thinking of buying one

cant beat the old simple roller i guess then

is it the new self cleaning roller where it pumps the paint into the roller or just a roller you fill up from inside?

if its the second one then yes they are crap, its the new self pumping one im thinking of getting


----------



## PRL

My god thats horrid.

Thank Av. I'll stick to the brush and pads.


----------



## avril

its the roller you fill with paint and then run water through it to clean it....it looked fab on tv...they were covering bright blue with a green paint and it covered first time with no stripes...and on tv the roller looks nicely primed with paint all the time..whereas the one i got struggled to hold paint on the outside...nasty nasty nasty.


----------



## avril

and forgot to say..sometimes the roller didnt actually go round..it skidded across the wall...gggggrrrrrr


----------



## dawse

Won't be getting one of those then....thanks Avril! :thumb:


----------



## avril

Hamster said:


> Hope you didn't get paint or your nice green carpet Avril :whistling: :laugh:


i did actually ha ha and that nice green carpet is getting ripped up as soon as the emulsioning is finished... lift carpet..do woodwork and get new carpet...lol


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

Cant beat a simple b&q paint roller and tray for a couple of quid eh!!!!

That thing just looks like a novelty!


----------



## Mr Brown

I painted my kitchen last week. Used value paint for the undercoat. big mistake.

Good roller on a sprung holder does the job nicely. two coat of dulux and job done.

All these JML things seem good in practice but never seem to work. I bought an ab machine years ago with the coloured bands. mugged haha


----------



## Guest

avril said:


> its the roller you fill with paint and then run water through it to clean it....it looked fab on tv...they were covering bright blue with a green paint and it covered first time with no stripes...and on tv the roller looks nicely primed with paint all the time..whereas the one i got struggled to hold paint on the outside...nasty nasty nasty.


lol yeh the are just terrible

if you are feeling full in the pocket splash out on the dulux gear they got going, self cleaning and pumped etc

...or am i just being sad lol:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Cheers for the heads-up, Av.

My missus has been barking on about one of these for about 3 weeks now - I've showed her the thread so it's shut her up now.


----------



## gambitbullet

its just the roller, best of getting one of the cheap ones from your local, they are your best bet


----------



## Sinead

Good god, what a mess :/

Thanks for the heads up .. I'll stick to the paint pads


----------



## The_Kernal

THEY ARE FOOKING GASH AV, I KNOW I BOUGHT TWO


----------



## sbeast007

lol i was thinking of buying one of these before i painted the living room....in the end i was too tight and used paint pads instead, glad now lol


----------



## Guest

i actually retract all my comments and have concluded its Avrils painting skills:innocent:

:whistling:


----------



## Slamdog

still think spray guns are easier....


----------



## avril

Mrdaveyk said:


> i actually retract all my comments and have concluded its Avrils painting skills:innocent:
> 
> :whistling:


yeah...ha ha...youre so dead pmsl

ive decorated every house ive lived in and also pals houses too...i dont like rollers too much.,...im usually covered in paint as well as the walls..love the paint pads...they are great...B&Q used to do a nice pack of pads..without the tray and the awful tiny wee ones for about £5 for 3 pads...but they have stopped stocking them...now you have to buy individual ones or a big set with tray and all the usual crap you dont need.

by the way...ive in the past bought harris paint pads and they fell to bits in my hands and they werent cheap...whereas the cheapo paint pads lasted me long enough to paint a whole house from top to bottom...so beware harris paint pads.

i will get you back mrdave...ha ha


----------



## avril

chrisj22 said:


> Cheers for the heads-up, Av.
> 
> My missus has been barking on about one of these for about 3 weeks now - I've showed her the thread so it's shut her up now.


ive been watching mr tommy walsh and the other chap demonstrating the damn things and they looked great...i as well as many others thought...yeah great..half the decorating time and no bending down to dip into the paint tray anymore...

i spoke to my friend tonight in the gym and she told me that she bought one as well and her hubby chucked it into the bin also...so it cant be just me and her hubbys pal is a decorator and he tried it and it thought it was total pants.

at least ive saved you some money and saved the headache of listening to the mrs complaining about it being so [email protected]


----------

